
Show HN: Undead – a Chrome extension that filters out death on Wikipedia - tomchambers
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/undead/lgdmnghdmjmfnlcponkapgpmdijifoff?hl=en
======
sahildua2305
Useless as hell!

